# problemas con equipo de sonido



## pett1921 (Jul 22, 2011)

pues bueno mi equipo de sonido es un aiwa nsx v9000 y tiene el problema de que los botones no cumplen la funcion debida de vez en cuando pero el otro problema que se presento hace poco es que no quiere cojer emisoras con la antena de siempre nada mas cojo desde la frecuencia de los 88 mhz hasta la 93.1 mhz y despues es pura distorsion y antes no era asi, lo que quiero saber es si alguien habia oido un dano asi antes, porque es extrano o sera que mejor uso otra antena y que se podria hacer de antena,


----------



## pett1921 (Jul 27, 2011)

bueno gracias a tronik tengo el service manual, muchas gracias tronik.
ya que es de noche pues no puedo probar pero manana voy a ver si el am funciona bien la verdad nunca me fije porque no uso AM pero manana lo pruebo para ver si solo esta afectado el FM


----------



## tronik (Jul 27, 2011)

> bueno gracias a tronik tengo el service manual, muchas gracias tronik.
> ya que es de noche pues no puedo probar pero manana voy a ver si el am funciona bien la verdad nunca me fije porque no uso AM pero manana lo pruebo para ver si solo esta afectado el FM





noy hay deque para eso estamos =)


----------



## pett1921 (Jul 28, 2011)

bueno pues, hoy no pude probar el clima no ayuda mucho jejej pero bueno ya se por donde empezar a probar, gracias al manual en la parte de turner en la entrada de fm tiene un ic y dice como probarlo, sencillo 
 la otra cosa que deberia revisar si los botones no cumplen la funcion que deben osea es como si hundiera turner y se fuera a cd 
pd: tiene preferencia por cd cuando un boton no hace su funcion el 90% de las veces se va a cd


----------



## pandacba (Jul 28, 2011)

Es muy probable que los tap swich tengas que cambiarlos y di mejor no toma o una emisora o no sintoniza una emisora, ya que el termino que empleaste si bien también es utiizado en España en otras latitudes se utilza con un sentido muy difernte y puede caer mal, es solo por eso je


----------



## pett1921 (Jul 28, 2011)

soy colombiano y escribí como español, jeje bueno es lo siguiente tu sabes que la fm va desde los 88Mhz hasta los 108Mhz el problema es que desde los 88Mhz a los 93Mhz es donde consigue recepción y desde los 88Mhz hasta los 93Mhz aumenta la distorsión y de los 93Mhz en adelante no se escucha absolutamente nada, solo distorcion y no capta automáticamente las emisoras que se escuchan bien, le doy búsqueda automatica y recorre todas las bandas sin parar, solo en fm no he probado am. 

lo de los botones creo que es común otro equipo aquí en mi casa lo tiene excepto que ese tiene los parlantes "desconados"


----------



## pandacba (Jul 28, 2011)

Vas a tener que fijarte en varias cosas, desde la tensión de sintonia hasta que los varicaps no esten dañados


----------



## Mastodonte Man (Jul 28, 2011)

Disculpen, mi AIWA JAX-PK9 le pasa lo mismo de los botones, entonces se soluciona solo con cambiar todos los botones???


----------



## pett1921 (Jul 28, 2011)

pandacba dijo:


> Vas a tener que fijarte en varias cosas, desde la tensión de sintonia hasta que los varicaps no esten dañados



lo tendre en cuenta por eso empiezo desde la parte fm ya que de el resto no tiene problemas, aunque si hare esto.

ya ven a lo que me refiero de los botones  pero si se soluciona reemplazandolos ????


----------



## pandacba (Jul 28, 2011)

Si tienen una lamina que al presionarlos de golpe cambia de posición y hace el contacto se hace asi para que los contactos no tengan rebotes, pero con el uso se vence la lámina metálica y ya deja de hacer contacto y es hora de reemplazarlos, fijarse bien del tipo que son si de dos o 4 pines si bajitos medianaos o altos, mejor llevar la muestra, obvio primeo verifique con el tester y los que no marquen los sacan
Obviamente los que más se usan seran los estropeados, como el power


----------



## pett1921 (Jul 31, 2011)

ok por ahora revise si el am funcionaba y es lo mismo, lo pongo a buscar y da la vuelta por toda la banda


----------



## pandacba (Jul 31, 2011)

se para en cada emisora?


----------



## pett1921 (Jul 31, 2011)

no pasa de largo y "da la vuelta" a todo si lo pongo a buscar automaticamente no para nunca


----------



## pandacba (Jul 31, 2011)

y cuando hace el barrido se escucha alguna emisora?

Por la forma de funcionar, te va a motrar la frecuencia, pero posiblemete no sintonice porque esta falatnado la tensión de sintonia deberias verificar eso


----------



## pett1921 (Ago 1, 2011)

no hace ruido ni nada va mostrando la frecuencia en la pantalla pero no para en ninguna ni suena nada mientras busca


----------



## pandacba (Ago 1, 2011)

Casi seguro no tenes tension de sintonia


----------



## pett1921 (Ago 2, 2011)

si falla esto como se repararia y porque se presenta esta falla, la verdad es que el equipo esta mas en deshuso que uso y me gustaria habilitar la parte de cd que estoy 90% seguro que falla el motor


----------



## guarod (Ago 2, 2011)

pett1921 dijo:


> si falla esto como se repararia y porque se presenta esta falla, la verdad es que el equipo esta mas en deshuso que uso y me gustaria habilitar la parte de cd que estoy 90% seguro que falla el motor




saludo amigo, estuve leyendo tu problema, y te digo que esta falla la produce el integrado del PLL, el que lleva el cristal de un lado... de lado de ese integrado se encuentra una bobina con un condensador pegadito,,, trata de cambiar ese condensador que es de ceramica, posiblemente sea el que te da la falla... espero que te sirva mi opinion,, soy tecnico reparador y muchas veces me e conseguido con este tipo de fallas, y los e logrado solucionar,,, saludosss.....


----------



## pett1921 (Ago 2, 2011)

ok muchas gracias voy a ver si lo reparo este fin de semana para reparar la parte de sintonia y cambiar los pulsadores


----------



## pandacba (Ago 3, 2011)

No te olvides de individualizar la tensión de sintonia sobre los varicaps mientras hace la busqueda debe variar la misma


----------

